# Stem repair...bending



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I picked-up some pre drilled, molded vulcanite stems to do my own pipe repair....I've read somewhere that to make it a bent stem you place it in hot water....can anyone tell me how long for?

I'm looking at http://www.pipemakersforum.com to see if I can get any more info.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Dub,
you can use water, how long depends on how hot the water is. i've never heard any figures for it, just to check occasionally (like every 10 or 15 sec) as it doesn't take long. the downside to water is that it'll make the stem oxidize & you'll have to remove that when you're done. i find it easier to use a heat gun if you have one, or a torch or even a normal lighter. the key is to keep the stem moving & check frequently to see if it's ready to bend. i use a lightweight pair of gloves since the stem does get hot. when using any flame as the source of heat, indirect heat has less chance of burning your stem. by this i mean to hold the stem beside the flame rather than above it.

when you get the bend to where you want it, some people use cold water to "set" the stem. once again, it'll oxidize. instead i'll hold it in front of a fan or hold it inside my freezer compartment till it cools. 

hope this helps!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

wharfrathoss said:


> Dub,
> you can use water, how long depends on how hot the water is. i've never heard any figures for it, just to check occasionally (like every 10 or 15 sec) as it doesn't take long. the downside to water is that it'll make the stem oxidize & you'll have to remove that when you're done. i find it easier to use a heat gun if you have one, or a torch or even a normal lighter. the key is to keep the stem moving & check frequently to see if it's ready to bend. i use a lightweight pair of gloves since the stem does get hot. when using any flame as the source of heat, indirect heat has less chance of burning your stem. by this i mean to hold the stem beside the flame rather than above it.
> 
> when you get the bend to where you want it, some people use cold water to "set" the stem. once again, it'll oxidize. instead i'll hold it in front of a fan or hold it inside my freezer compartment till it cools.
> ...


Wharf...that helps like hell...many thanks for the quick response....I bought a Calich (Canadian pipemaker) sometime ago on ebay with a broken stem...decided to give it a go myself, why not, life too short.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Amsmoke.com has this method listed on the page: http://www.amsmoke.com/Services/PipeKit.html as well:

"Once you have shaped your stem to the desired contour and sanded it to a smooth finish using only the finer grits of paper (320, 400 and 600), it is time to bend it to its proper curve to enhance the pipe for which it is intended (unless of course it is to be left perfectly straight). Vulcanite stems, which comprise the majority of stems in the pipes I have made thus far, may be bent quite simply with materials at hand in every home. First run a pipe cleaner through the stem so that it protrudes from both ends. Bend the ends to 90 degrees more or less from the line of the stem. Put the stem and pipe cleaner in a small oven-proof container and cover it with a layer of table salt. Place the container in your kitchen oven set to a temperature of 270 degrees F for 10 or 15 minutes or until the stem gets soft enough to bend easily. Remove the stem from the salt by grabbing the exposed pipe cleaner. Using a folded handkerchief or other cloth to prevent scorching your fingers, bend the stem to the desired degree. Hold the bend in place with your hands and the cloth until the stem has cooled _(or dip in water while maintaining bend for 10 seconds)_ sufficiently to retain its shape unaided (only a minute or so). Remove the pipe cleaner and try the stem in the pipe to see if you like the looks of your job or if you want to add or subtract from the bend or to make a slightly different arc. Return the pipe cleaner and heat and bend again as desired._(This may also be accomplished by rapidly moving stem back and forth over a flame such as a torch or alcohol lamp. Keep the stem moving so it doesn't scorch)"_


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Dub,

As stated above, make sure that you put a pipe cleaner in there. If not, you might pinch the airhole closed or it may not pass a pipe cleaner if you don't.

Good luck!!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I have fabricated a vulcanite stem (yay, me!) and had to bend it.

HOT water, not boiling, HOT. Turn off the stove, stick a thick pipe cleaner thru, the mouthpiece end short bit sticking out, hook it over 90 degrees. The tenon end will have more sticking out, bend 90 degs - you will be holding this end (or hooking over edge of pot). Immerse in the hot water hooking thusly, about 15 or 30 minutes or more it will soften. Remove from water, get a grip (ouch ouch dont use cloth or you get fiber impressions) on both ends - hold in front of your snout and bend at the appropriate point gently. If it resists, back she goes for a bath. Repeat till you have it just right. Don't force it or you will get cracks and stretch marks that are a pain to sand out. Hang hook up to cool. Sand and finish normally.

Apparently same can be done in reverse for straightening a bent stem (or changing the angle).


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

I just hold mine several inches over a candle and turn it until it warms up enough. Be sure to do your lathe or lathe-type turning on the stem before bending it. I've used a 1/8" bit that I use to open up the airway chucked into drill to spin the stem to do minor turning and sanding before (in place of a lathe).


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Bent Stem said:


> I just hold mine several inches over a candle and turn it until it warms up enough. Be sure to do your lathe or lathe-type turning on the stem before bending it. I've used a 1/8" bit that I use to open up the airway chucked into drill to spin the stem to do minor turning and sanding before (in place of a lathe).


I don't have a lathe and have a helluva lot of sanding do, it's way to thick, but the best I could get with ****** suppliers....many thanks to all for this feedback...dub


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Whatever you do, please add some before-after pics!


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Why water for cooling? Cold vegetable oil would sound like a lot less work to me.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

selleri said:


> Why water for cooling? Cold vegetable oil would sound like a lot less work to me.


No worries I'll just put my lips together and blow...:ss


----------

